# obama



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

hey what do you think of president obama so far
i think he is nice and is showing good change
he will kill all the terrorist so we are safer and spend enough money so struggling workers finally can get good money to support a family


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

he's pretty good; i can't believe he's going back to Iraq though -_-'


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

hey man he will kill all the terrorist
this is good change because george bush spent too much time golfing that he didnt kill enough terrorist


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Dude, your babbling on about stuff you have no clue about.

Anyway, not getting into Politics.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate him.
I hate McCain too.
I wanted to be President.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Dude, your babbling on about stuff you have no clue about.
> 
> Anyway, not getting into Politics.


lol i agree


----------



## acfreak (Mar 31, 2009)

i think that obama is doing awesome and will always be better than u know who


----------



## deathparty666 (Mar 31, 2009)

nothing personal, but i don't care for him. He bugs me, and his speeches cut into my TV shows.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I hate him.
> I hate McCain too.
> I wanted to be President.


lol


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

Obama is Bush on steroids.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well  i think he is good on issues like getting rid of global warming and making new jobs about the environment


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well  i think he is good on issues like getting rid of global warming and making new jobs about the environment


There's no way to get rid of global warming unless he managed to create a brand new O zone layer.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well i mean he will devote more money to ending carbon emissions by helping us drive smart cars


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

He raises that taxes.
^^^^^^^^not good....
He made cigarettes 8 dollars!! xP


----------



## deathparty666 (Mar 31, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> He raises that taxes.
> ^^^^^^^^not good....
> He made cigarettes 8 dollars!! xP


at least a lot of people will stop smoking.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well i mean he will devote more money to ending carbon emissions by helping us drive smart cars


Still won't help.
The damage has already been done.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well he should ban smoking altogether


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like hitting 2 birds with 1 stone.

and he or she or it or w/e means helping not stopping :s


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted Haruhi Suzumiya as prez but they said it has to be a real person. Bogus right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> I wanted Haruhi Suzumiya as prez but they said it has to be a real person. Bogus right?


She's already god though.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well obama is sooooo cool that i think he will save the economy in a few month or even week


----------



## deathparty666 (Mar 31, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> I wanted Haruhi Suzumiya as prez but they said it has to be a real person. Bogus right?


lol at our school we had a vote box and Obama came in second place... to PIKACHU!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Obama? Good?

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Wait, you're all serious?


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

name 5 bad thing about obama


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Not really.
Its addicting.
They dont just stop smoking.
Its not _that_ easy...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> name 5 bad thing about obama


1. Got elected.
2. Spending money we don't have.
3. Promised jobs that I'm pretty sure he can't promise.
4. He's all talk. Sweet talking people, making his stuff sound good.
5. Handing out stuff to the lazy American.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well  i think he is good on issues like getting rid of global warming and making new jobs about the environment


Altering the Earth's climate is impossible.  Attempting to do so is extremely dangerous.

and... 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FOnEzk-41po'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FOnEzk-41po' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if people smoke.
If they want they're lungs to go black and die then I say go ahead.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> name 5 bad thing about obama


Hey bobby im just wondering, are you from UK?


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.

But..."bobby" thinks its that easy to quit xP


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well who cares about spending money he can just add it to the debt
yes he can create jobs by buildin bridges
talk is important in a president
some people are poor and need money so they can get food and toys for their kids


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I hate him.
> I hate McCain too.
> I wanted to be President.


We were screwed from the start, none of the candidates were the least bit good.
Obama is just making things worse, not to mention various amounts of money he is sending to other countries when the US needs it.
In other words, nobama. <_<

Bobby, no offense but you are FAR too naive.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

Best Solution:
Move Mars slightly closer to the sun using Rockets.
Put Oxygen on it.
Move Earth's population there and call it Dustin 9.
Make me emperor of the planet.
Use Earth as Jurassic Park by bringing back the Dinosaurs.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well u gotta admit obama is good at killin terrorist


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. .... NATIONAL DEBT IS BAD. DUR.
2. Using what money? Tax payer's. 
3. No, it's not.
4. That's because they're too lazy to get off their ass and work for it.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well u gotta admit obama is good at killin terrorist


Hmm...
That must be all he's good at...xP


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well u gotta admit obama is good at killin terrorist


And Bush didn't? 






^Da man.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well obama is sooooo cool that i think he will save the economy in a few month or even week


You sound more like a troll with each new post you make.  Including the ones I had to delete in the other thread.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol look at the add i found at the bottom of this page xD

Hey Bald Guy-Want Hair?
How Would You Like To Get Your Hair Back By The End Of Summer? Stop looking like Obama!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well u gotta admit obama is good at killin terrorist


Terrorists aren't real.
Obama isn't real.
This world isn't real.
This is just a digital world called the Matrix and the real people are being used as an energy source by robots in the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. no we will just never pay the debt who cares
2. no he just adds it to the debt so he doesnt need to raise tax
3. yes it is
4. what about a poor person who cant get hired because he doesnt have skills 
he should get some money to get on his feet


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with all your posts. o:

There is a difference between blind hope and fact, tyvm.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID I JUST READ...........

I am leaving this thread now. -.-


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

There were no terrorists from Iraq before the US invasion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Remember that if our nation descends into so much debt someone starts a revolution.
2. Yes he does.
3. No, it's not. They can be all talk and no work.
4. He needs to apply for something he's good at then. Go back to school. Do something helpful.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> There were no terrorists from Iraq before the US invasion.


um yeah
saddam hussein was killin peeps
that sounds like terrorist to me


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well obama is sooooo cool that i think he will save the economy in a few month or even week


Presidents aren't supposed to be 'cool'.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World War 3.
I can see it happening.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in America. So we didn't need to get involved until after 9/11.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Obama. Our country needed a leader who was willing to attempt to help the country. While Bush tried to ignore the economic situation, Obama is trying to fix it, and even though he may be spending money we don't have at least he is attempting something.

And with the whole global warming thing, I do think that even if it may be hard to reverse the damage already done, why should we keep doing more damage? We should all try to make the world a better place then just giving an excuse of, "Oh well it's too late." We should try to find alternative resources and maybe if we weren't so fuel dependent we wouldn't be in this whole war with Iraq. Because after all a big factor in the war with Iraq is that fact that Iraq has tons of oil that the United States needs.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol. Get your facts right. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

so u dont care about them
we should use our strong military to save people all over the world


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> I like Obama. Our country needed a leader who was willing to attempt to help the country. While Bush tried to ignore the economic situation, Obama is trying to fix it, and even though he may be spending money we don't have at least he is attempting something.
> 
> And with the whole global warming thing, I do think that even if it may be hard to reverse the damage already done, why should we keep doing more damage? We should all try to make the world a better place then just giving an excuse of, "Oh well it's too late." We should try to find alternative resources and maybe if we weren't so fuel dependent we wouldn't be in this whole war with Iraq. Because after all a big factor in the war with Iraq is that fact that Iraq has tons of oil that the United States needs.


But did Bush really ignore the economic situation? You sure it wasn't nagging him in his sleep? 

Global Warming in it's current context doesn't exist.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't care about our presidents. There all *censored.3.0*ed up in the head.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> so u dont care about them
> we should use our strong military to save people all over the world


No.
We should worry about our own asses first then everyone else.
They have their own leaders.
The only way to fix the worldwide economy however is make every Continent one country and make me it's leader.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> so u dont care about them
> we should use our strong military to save people all over the world


No, we shouldn't. Most of them should be on their feet by now.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was genocide.  Terrorism usually refers to suicide attacks like 9/11 or the tons of suicide bombers.  And these people are suicide bombers as a result of failed US foreign policy.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow tell that to the people who suffered under hitler


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hitler has nothing to do with this.
He's no longer alive.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow tell that to the people who suffered under hitler

and stormcommander
what do you mean terrorism is failed foreign policy


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope you guys realize that a government cannot fix an economic problem.  You think centralized planning works?  It was the governments fault in the first place.  We got in this mess because of the heavy intervention from the Bush administration and the others before.  Obama is making the problem MUCH worse.  It's simple economics.  How do the people that caused the problem fix the problem?  It's insanity.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I hope you guys realize that a government cannot fix an economic problem.  You think centralized planning works?  It was the governments fault in the first place.  We got in this mess because of the heavy intervention from the Bush administration and the others before.  Obama is making the problem MUCH worse.  It's simple economics.  How do the people that caused the problem fix the problem?  It's insanity.


no the problem was greed
obama will use the law of the land to make sure people dont get so greedy


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get dropped on your head as a baby?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

wow then what would you do to save the economy wise guy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I hope you guys realize that a government cannot fix an economic problem.  You think centralized planning works?  It was the governments fault in the first place.  We got in this mess because of the heavy intervention from the Bush administration and the others before.  Obama is making the problem MUCH worse.  It's simple economics.  How do the people that caused the problem fix the problem?  It's insanity.


The average American probably doesn't know that or just don't use their heads/just don't care. =/

@Bobby: Greed? You're really ticking me off now. Bringing up stuff out of the blue. Hitler, now greed. What the hell did greed have to do with our current debt?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just...wow.

This kid's lack of knowledge concerning every political issue astounds me.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

no greedy banksters tricked poor defenseless people into buying houses


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no law sometimes. IF you have enough money, you can buy your way out.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> wow then what would you do to save the economy wise guy


Easy.
Make all continents and countries one big country called the United States of Dustin then burn all the money and make new money then give 15 dollars to everyone.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry i drop kicked him when he was :s

my bad.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> no greedy banksters tricked poor defenseless people into buying houses


Now you're just making up stuff troll bait.

That's your new nickname. Trollbait.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

how am i wrong


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well i think giving money to everyone is a good idea but not burning eveything


You're one of those lazy Americans? For shame.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> how am i wrong


But all the old money is all different.
Euros, dollars, Yen.
It wouldn't make sense if all countries are one.
Which is why we need money with my face on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well the government should provide basic things only like food and shelter


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Bush probably knew there was some economic problems and he may have thought about it but I meant "ignored it" in the way that he decided not to really do anything. At least Obama is facing the problem. 

And that may be your opinion, but how do you know Global Warming does not exist? Have you not seen all the data they have gotten from ice in the North Pole relating to the amount of CO2 in the air? Or the fact that the water level is rising? There is a lot of scientific data that supports Global Warming. And even if it turns out that it is not real we should still treat our plant with respect. Even if we didn't have a huge environmental problem looming over us, it doesn't mean we should keep burning tons of fossil fuel and doing other bad things to the environment.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Obama is Bush on steroids.


lol i remember seeing that in the newspaper...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well the government should provide basic things only like food and shelter


And Video games and Pronz.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> how am i wrong


No one tricked anyone into buying houses. 

@Bobby2: Food Stamps. Unemployment funds. Food Banks. Homeless Shelters. Habitat for Humanity. Any of these ringing a damn bell?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no pornography should be illegal


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now I know you were dropped on your head as baby.
That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard in my entire life.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

People. This world isnt real. 
Dur da durrr.
Were living in an alternate universe made out of dust particals and the only important thing happening is its some ugly 7th graders birthday who has bad teeth and glasses. He is getting Pokemon Pearl for his birthday and Jhonny his bestfriend wants it. The universe is over. The real stuff is happening over at the 89th demension.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big>*WHAT?!?!?!?! GOD NO!!!!!!!!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly, the warning that screams out "9 YEAR OLD" just increased in volume.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe during his last days in office, he worked/talked with Obama about the economy. Sure, it may have been nothing said in public and with his term boiling out, there's not much you can do.

The Earth has been warming and cooling for decades. Maybe it's a little hotter this time around, so what?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You contradicted yourself in one sentence.  If you have no idea what you're talking about, PLEASE don't discuss this.  When we started allowing political discussion, this was something we stressed.  And it isn't happening in this thread.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

I know what I am talking about

you all would rather make fun of me than debate the issues


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

PORNOGRAPHY SHOULD NOT BE ILLIGUL. BOBBY WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN?!! YOU JUST DESTROYED THE 8TH DEMENSION!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> I know what I am talking about


No you don't.
Not at all.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> I know what I am talking about


don't dis pornography you'll love it when you actually mature (8-10 years?)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> I know what I am talking about
> 
> you all would rather make fun of me than debate the issues


You don't know what you are talking about.

And yes, I probably would now Trollbait.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

Bobby, I keep getting angrier and angrier at you for every post you make.  You are obviously very naive when it comes to Obama.  He is a sly, fast-talking, corrupt politician.  He has done very little to absolutely nothing to solve our nation's economy.  In fact, I believe he might have even made our situation even worse!


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> I know what I am talking about


That's the funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys can we face it? Bobby is just a little kiddie who dosnt really KNOW about politics and economy, hes probally just getting ideas off what he heard onTV imo.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

After this topic there Obama pop-ups.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

none of yall actually defend ur position
u just call me an idiot
but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

@Tom: Well, I hope you are right with the whole warming and cooling of the Earth because I do not want Global Warming to be true. Yet at the same time I think even if it isn't true it is good for people to realize that we can't just do whatever we want on the Earth without any consequences. And with the whole Global Warming idea, people have been more responsible with energy and now there is more of a will to start finding renewable resources. So in a way, Global Warming has been good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Guys can we face it? Bobby is just a little kiddie who dosnt really KNOW about politics and economy, hes probally just getting ideas off what he heard onTV imo.


That became clearly obvious when he posted this topic.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> none of yall actually defend ur position
> u just call me an idiot
> but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


Are you saying you never read Tom's posts?

He has been.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> none of yall actually defend ur position
> u just call me an idiot
> but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


Your Arguements aren't good though.
Your not even giving good evidence behind your arguement.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> none of yall actually defend ur position
> u just call me an idiot
> but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


kid, take your own advise


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> none of yall actually defend ur position
> u just call me an idiot
> but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


I have. And you just post stupid things.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> none of yall actually defend ur position
> u just call me an idiot
> but my arguments must be good if u cant refute them


We do a little of both.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

ok refute this
guns should be illegal because they are the major source of crime


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG U GUISE R SO MEAN HE JUS JOINED AN U HAET ON HIM FUR LIEKING OBAMA U IZ RACISTT!!!!1111


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> ok refute this
> guns should be illegal because they are the major source of crime


I actually agree with this.
Not on the crime part.
But Swords are far superior to guns.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> ok refute this
> guns should be illegal because they are the major source of crime


They also prevent crime. However, if guns were made illegal, how exactly would you propose we go to war? Defend ourselves? You're making this a very broad topic.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am with bobby


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> ok refute this
> guns should be illegal because they are the major source of crime


Not to the popos, how  would they catch anybody? How would old hunters with no stores in the next 200 miles get food?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't hit puberty yet, eh?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well only the police and military should have guns


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure only cops army navy etc. has it


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope my voice is very deep


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about hunting? Making that illegal?  <_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be serious.
*facepalm*


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said in many posts this kid is stupid :/
(djnoob for the oblivious)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amendment #2: Right to bear arms.

Banning guns would be unconstitutional.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well then change the constitution


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true.

But hey, could be like Lincoln where he ditched the Constitution for the war.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well then change the constitution


Your funny.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an exception if the president was freaking amazing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well then change the constitution


But that's not a necessary change that is at all needed.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well then change the constitution


If there was no porn bobby, how would your dad masterbate?


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well then change the constitution


You're joking, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well do you at least agree that we should bomb iran


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok listen Dj and Bobby.
First off changing the constitution goes against everything our four fathers were about, Freedom, back when America was a good place to live.
And Banning pornography is ridiculous, if you don't like it than don't look at it, it's that simple. it's Natural human urges.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

K-Dog said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not likely. Trollbait seems dead set on his ideas here.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

The kid who made this is kinda making me laugh.

His nonsensical and inane posts are some of the most idiotic I've seen.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't even know the meaning of those words :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well do you at least agree that we should bomb iran


No.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

People who are flaming here will be suspended.  One person has already been suspended.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well do you at least agree that we should bomb iran


...Bush logic?  But I thought you were an Obama supporter.


*sit in a corner*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


care to elaborate


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well do you at least agree that we should bomb iran


Nope. That would only cause more problems.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People who are flaming here will be suspended.  One person has already been suspended.


*runs*


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bobby, I keep getting angrier and angrier at you for every post you make.  You are obviously very naive when it comes to Obama.  He is a sly, fast-talking, corrupt politician.  He has done very little to absolutely nothing to solve our nation's economy.  In fact, I believe he might have even made our situation even worse!


it's nice to know i'm not the only one who doesn't like Obama lol.  it seems like before the election, everyone was like "OBAMA! YEAH!", and i'm just like "no..."

like a few months ago, it seemed like everyone across the internet was obsessed with Obama (except the area i live in), but now it seems like lots of people agree that Obama isn't that great of a president.   :gyroiddance:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well do you at least agree that we should bomb iran


Wtf?
Earlier you were talking about helping other countries and you want to bomb Iran where Innocent people could die?


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People who are flaming here will be suspended.  One person has already been suspended.


*hopes its not me*
zomg'd


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His approval rating has plummeted ever since the election.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

well to stop them from getting a bomb


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, because you're likely to post some nonsense after that which I'll continue to point out flaws.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or u have no good reasons


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well to stop them from getting a bomb


Iran is a very poor country.
I don't think they could afford a bomb.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well to stop them from getting a bomb


Do you even know what's going on in the Middle East right now?


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> The kid who made this is kinda making me laugh.
> 
> His nonsensical and inane posts are some of the most idiotic I've seen.


That's a strong statement.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well to stop them from getting a bomb


You want to bomb Iran so they can't bomb us?


Bombing Iran would actually GIVE them a reason to bomb us, and they would use it as an excuse to justify their attack.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> ok refute this
> guns should be illegal because they are the major source of crime


Gun control increases crime rates.  You have been wrong with everything you have said lol.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/qyoLuTjguJA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/qyoLuTjguJA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2009)

yes... there are lots of terrorist like hamas and al quada


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

bobby said:
			
		

> well to stop them from getting a bomb


Pretty sure they're doing that. If not, something will be done soon. 

@Storm: You might as well lock the thread then.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2009)

OK guys, I know who this is and he is in fact a troll.  You can start a new topic if you want to continue a (real) discussion.


----------

